# Can a sponsor be on youth allowance for Permanent partner visa?



## mrschips (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello!

I have just been granted my temporary partner visa. Yippee! I have a full time job and my partner is studying full time and working part time. We would like to move out and living in Sydney we know the cost of living is going to be high. 

If he were to get Youth Allowance would that in any way effect our permanent partner visa decision in about 2 years time? He would only be getting it until he finishes studying at the end of this year.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Doubtful he would even be eligible to receive a youth allowance due to you earning an income, check with centrelink though


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No it will not have any effect on your permanent visa.
And he may be eligible for youth allowance but it will be based on your joint income, so you'd need to be earning very little to qualify.


----------

